# Kernel 2.4.21 draussen...

## gfc

Vanilla-Sources können schon gezogen werden.. ich wart noch auf meine gs-sources. Zu rc8 hat sich nichts geändert..

----------

## daemonb

was ist neu schon erste erfahrungen?

----------

## haceye

 *daemonb wrote:*   

> was ist neu schon erste erfahrungen?

 

Ja, leider... Hab vorhin die vanilla-sources emerged, compiliert, installiert, alsa-driver re-emerged und rebootet. Es lief dann auch alles bis auf meine TV-Karte (saa7134). Hab dann versucht die saa7134 v4l2 Module neu zu kompilieren, aber gab gleich mal ein paar Compile Fehler. Da auch mein xmms 'gelaggt' hat während dem kompilieren hab ich schnell wieder zu gentoo-sources-2.4.20 gewechselt  :Wink: 

Werd dann wohl mal auf Patches für saa7134 und die gentoo-sources-2.4.21 warten.

ciao David

----------

## daemonb

hört sich ja nicht gut an, mal schauen wann ich die ck-sources updaten kann.

Bis denne

----------

## renegade

Wurde auch langsam Zeit =). Endlich läuft mein Board EPOX 8K5A2+ einwandfrei. Hatte mit dem 2.4.20er das eine oder andere Problem: Meine USB Maus lief nur mit dem Bootparameter noapic=yes und der Highpoint 372 lief gar nicht. Mit der neuen Version sind alle die Fehler behoben, ich bin bisher absolut zufrieden mit dem neuen Kernel, kann endlich weg von den AC-Sources, die ihrerseits wieder andere Probleme verursachten.

----------

## gfc

wichtig: der ACPI Patch ist NICHT drinnen.

Wer den neuen kernel samt den wichtigen Patches will, sollte auf gs-sources ausweichen, welche zwar noch auf dem rc8 basiert, aber der offizielle 21er ist 1:1 der rc8...

----------

## zypher

Sehr gut ist der ck1-Patch für den 2.4.21er.

Auf con's Seite ist auch der neueste acpi-patch zu haben.

----------

## aleph-3

ac1 ist auch schon da

----------

## JensZ

Der 2.4.21 mit ck1 läuft super, nur der rmap patch klappt nicht so ganz.

Das Patchen von einen File schlägt fürchterlich fehl, an sonsten ist der super

----------

## MasterOfMagic

hm da bin ich mal gespannt, wann die ersten gentoo-sourcen, basierend auf 2.4.21 draussen sind. von gentoo-sources 2.4.20-r5 war ich im vergleich zu älteren sources mehr als positiv überrascht. hatte zuvor immer die vanilla sources im einsatz und bin nun mal auf 2.4.20-r5 gentoo sources gewechselt und ich muss sagen das hat sich gelohnt.

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## daemonb

bei den ck hat sich seit gestern wieder einiges getan, wer nachschauen will findet das ebuild im bugzilla. 

Hier:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=22822

Es hat noch probleme hinsichtlich rmap aavm, aber die grundlegenden ck-patches sind enthalten.

Beim neuen ck ebuild kann man auch use-variablen setzen, werden die aber benutzt ist es nicht mehr unbedingt gewährleistet das es funzt.

Wer lust hat schaut sich es an. Bei problemen bitte auch einen bugreport schreiben.

Denke die ck-sources sind ziemlich beliebt.

Probiere gerade aus was hinsichtlich superpage geht. Beforegood hatte da mal was gemacht.

Bis denne DaemonB

----------

## jay

Ich merke keinen Unterschied, ausser dass beim Booten mein nforce Board endlich komplett erkannt wird, und nicht mehr via Generic IDE Support laufen muss. Aber an der Performance hat sich wie gesagt, nix geändert. Werde noch auf die gentoo-sources warten.

----------

